# What month do they grow into their "full" size?



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

The crate I got Milo was considered a "Middle Sized Dogs" size and of course it looks like I will need something bigger in a few months.  When do they grow into their final size? We are also looking into getting her a bed (she sleeps on couch right now besides crate).


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is only very small at 18 months of age she is 21inches at the shoulder and 16.2 kilos...I have the biggest crate you could buy, thinking she was going to be as big as the Weimaraner I once owned....
Darcy looks like a pee on a drum in her crate but at least she has plenty of room for her toys,food and her bed.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Roughly 18 months..... and boy now that Astro is 18 months... hopefully he stops!! Bloody monster he is...............


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar, when you say you hope Astro has stopped growing - do you mean just filling out.

I am just wondering at what age roughly they stop going up! Boris is a good 24" possible a bit bigger and 26Kg, and some one at a show said they didn't think he would grow much taller. He is 8 months now so I am thinking maybe another inch between now and his 1st birthday??? His paws now look like they fit his body 

Did anybody note when their pup stopped going up and then just filled out???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I always believed 18 months was the rule of thumb for dogs in general.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Won't need a crate now that she's used to the sofa...true story ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It depends, but I think the moment their brain catches up with their body... then it's safe to consider them grown ups. 
18 months... and we're still waiting


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley stopped growing in height at around 8 or 9 months. Her chest has deepened significantly since then & she's gained weight but hasn't grown any taller.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 8 months and ranges from 46-48lbs right now and is still growing, does anyone remember how much their male V weighed at 8 months? Would be curious to know about how much bigger he will get


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Get your dog a sleeping bag. They love them. We have them in the living room, in both crates and the motor home. 

In the morning they come out of their sleeping bags in their crates and move into the living room and dive into those until it warms up.

Great investment in your dog's happiness.

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html
> 
> Get your dog a sleeping bag. They love them. We have them in the living room, in both crates and the motor home.
> 
> ...


So glad you posted this, I've been looking everywhere for that link.
Thanks.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. In my original post I actually meant to say "Medium Sized Dogs" instead of "Middle Sized." 

The sleeping bags look great; thanks, RBD! I might get a couple of those. Great idea for the car, too.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*RBD * - love the sleeping bag. At a quess how heavy are they?

I would like to get one for Boris, but doubt they would ship to the UK. I could have it sent to my brother in LA and if it isn't too heavy ask him to bring it over next time he comes over on business.


PS Do I get a large or a Extra large?


----------

